# New member wood build



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice ! Lets see some more pics of this one and welcome .


----------



## jonesie72 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks Glasser,Glad to be part of the site! I'm new to posting pics,gotta get the hang of it.here is a skiff I splashed back in march,Pretty much the same dimensions as the current build have also built a 14footer(green skiff)








[/img]

Frontal







[/img]

14 footer


















17footer final product









14 footer final 25 hp 2 stroke 32 mph


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Impressive rig!! how long did it take? what you your draft rigged with two people?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice job...you got way too much time on your hands.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet! You got yourself a little personal production line going on there!


----------



## jonesie72 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.Build time for the 17,which was built for a friend/local Guide,I'd say 150-200 hrs.This included all the rigging, LEDs ,stereo ect.
As for the draft probably 7"-9" loaded.
A very comfy ride at 35 mph solo.







[/img]


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like joes boat


----------



## jonesie72 (Aug 4, 2012)

Correct ,that is Joes skiff.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Can you give me a little insight on working with polyester resin? I understand the epoxy is of better quality but has it been tough using polyester? And does it end up making a heavier boat or does it depend on how much you saturate the glass? 
I've got a project I'd like to start but spending the extra cash on epoxy has been pushing me away, I am also worried about ending up with a waterlogged boat using polyester?


----------

